# General > Pets Corner >  Zoom needs a home!

## Kathy@watten

Zoom needs a home where he will be well loved and cared for, after not the best start in life! He is about a year old and is a pale golden saluki/greyhound/lurcher type dog, he is quite large but gentle, good with kids and not bothered by livestock. He is currently being cared for by me as a foster Mum, but sadly we can't keep him as we have a menagere all ready and think hubby might lose it if I keep any more waifs and strays! Zoom is not a barky dog, and requires just quick blasts for excercise and is happy to loaf the rest of the time. Think he would prefer someone who was at home most of the day as he likes to be part of the action and loves the company of active kids and will skip about entertaining them...he is a good kiddie sitter! He is also very good with other dogs and non aggressive....have you the space for Zoom?

----------


## cuddlepop

I hope you find a good home for him soon but in the meantime I bet he's getting spoilt rotton and just wont want to leave, :Smile:

----------


## Kathy@watten

Zoom is already becoming part of the furniture...literally! He has started to learn basic commands like go to your bed, walkies, NO, and his fav is good boy! Has decided he loves me lots and if I leave him alone for a wee whiley he greets me with a great big bouncy welcome home! He should be easy to rehome as he is very sweet and seems to want to please. He is a greedy boy but possibly this is because of his obvious lack of feeding the last while, but will most gently relieve you of a bicuit and cheese without you feeling a thing..maybe I should keep him as he would be great at cutting down a few calories in a week! My kids love him as he is a big "Tigger" and will bounce and run around with them and never bites or decks them, and this is high praise as my younger lad suprisingly enough doesn't like big dogs normally, ever since he was bitten by a collie. (not my one) So if someone has space in their home or heart please be in touch as the council are actually only obliged to keep a dog alive for 7 days so their owners can claim them and after that it is just luck that there are fosters who will take crisis dogs who are basically on deaths row! Council used to put them to Balmore but due to the costs (not dictated by Balmore I hasten to add) they don't anymore. Please give Zoom a home he deserves a good Christmas with his own family! :Smile:

----------


## cuddlepop

I cant take him,wish i could as he sounds a lovely dog. :Grin: 

You able to post a photo of him?

----------


## teenybash

A picture would be nice........................he sounds lovely...do you  know what he's like with cats and hens..............would he be okay with a teeny wee doggy.........He sounds very tempting............. :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

I do hope Zoom finds his forever home soon!  

I'm like you, full to capacity as we have just adopted a year old choccy lab (rescued) and get her home in two weeks.

I just wish more people would think about the long term aspects of dog ownership before jumping in head first in love with the puppy and then get fed up because the pup didn't read the manual and train itself, eats way more food than it was ever expected to and needs walking twice a day EVERY day no matter what the weather is like

there must be someone out there with a home for Zoom

----------


## dragonfly

> A picture would be nice........................he sounds lovely...do you  know what he's like with cats and hens..............would he be okay with a teeny wee doggy.........He sounds very tempting.............



ooh Teenybash, I am hoping that the answer to your question is that he's fine with cats and hens..........................fingers crossed!!!

----------


## unicorn

The only way to find out is to meet him teenybash  :Wink:  you know you want to  :Grin:

----------


## Kathy@watten

Hi, Zoom has met and been greeted with a swift plook from our cat so while in the house he is ok with him and avoids any contact not sure this would be the case outside as my son said he did chase the cat but obviously did each other no harm as I still have a cat! , hens he saw today on his zippy lead and did not seem too interested at all. As for small dog he will definately be fine as he has played with my russells and was gentle and non aggressive! Come and meet him his chocolately eyes will melt you and you will need to take him home! Really is a sweety and I would like him to find someone who loves him back before he get too transfixed with me!

----------


## Leanne

I have a 2 lurchers and 2 cats and they play nicely (if a little rough at times together). The dogs will chase the cats but the cats stand up for themselves as they know it is only in play. Just thought I would post as some believe lurchers and cats don't mix - mine do  :Smile:  . I have to be wary of them with the chickens - normally they don't bother unless the chickens run... As long as they are in the pen (and not escaped) then they ignore them  :Smile: 

Hope he finds a forever home soon as he sounds like a typical loving lurcher!

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

have you a pic you can put up or text??????? cheers wifey.........

----------


## teenybash

I really want Zoom....even tho' my oh is planning to start renovations and render me homeless......Aargh...not at this time of year!!!!
Seriously, I have a big soft doggy bed lying empty and a collar that is waiting on a big  soul to fill it.........Kathy where are you and when can I come to see him......

----------


## Liz

> I really want Zoom....even tho' my oh is planning to start renovations and render me homeless......Aargh...not at this time of year!!!!
> Seriously, I have a big soft doggy bed lying empty and a collar that is waiting on a big  soul to fill it.........Kathy where are you and when can I come to see him......


Oh Teenybash I was hoping you would give Zoom a home! :Grin:   He wouldn't find a more caring and  lovely mum.

Good luck!

----------


## unicorn

teenybash just kick oh out  ::  pets are far easier ::

----------


## teenybash

Just waiting on Kathy getting back to me, as I could pick him up tonight.......If I knew where she was I would be over there. :Smile:

----------


## Liz

> Just waiting on Kathy getting back to me, as I could pick him up tonight.......If I knew where she was I would be over there.



Good on you girl! :Grin:   Really hope things work out and am sure they will.

----------


## teenybash

Wasn't able to zoom quick enough....he now has a good home with someone else.

There will be another....the big bed waits a little longer and two doggy friends will have to be patient........

----------


## Kathy@watten

This week has been lurcher week with the council picking up a few already, so if you read this and think you might have misplaced your lurcher you had better get in contact as I am doing my best to find wonderfull homes for these doggies! Sorry teenybash I wasn't on earlier today but an oppertunity came up with a perfect family for Zoom and I had to make the decision to home him, but as I said on the phone I have another in foster care tonight that will probably not be claimed as he is a poor wee soul who needs a square meal or two and I will keep you posted on the situation (you are first on my home list tho) Anyonelse out there swithering about having a running dog get in touch and I will allocate as and when I get one in (seem to be out of season just now so they are being picked up willy nilly) these doggies need good forever homes.

----------


## unicorn

Kathy you have a heart of gold  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

> Kathy you have a heart of gold


Totally agree! Thank God there are good people like you who make up for the scum who will just dump a dog as if it were rubbish! :: 

Zoom obviously wasn't the dog for you Teenybash but looks like Kathy will have another one to fill the empty dog bed! :Grin:

----------


## cuddlepop

So glad you found a home for Zoom Kathy.If you've got the room why dont you start temporary kennels,your great with these doggys so use your natural talents. :Grin: 

Teenybash you know it aswell as me it wasnt meant to be this time but somewhere there's another lost wee soul thats needs your love. :Grin:

----------


## carasmam

Glad Zoom found a good home so quickly.
Another wee lost soul must need Teenybash more, I firmly believe in 'whats for you wont go past you' that bed wont be empty without a reason  :Wink:

----------


## Leanne

Glad mr Zoom has a forever home  :Smile:

----------


## BINBOB

> Kathy you have a heart of gold


Absolutely...wonderful soul. :Grin:

----------


## BINBOB

> Glad mr Zoom has a forever home


Ditto... :Grin:

----------


## BINBOB

> Wasn't able to zoom quick enough....he now has a good home with someone else.
> 
> There will be another....the big bed waits a little longer and two doggy friends will have to be patient........


There will be another round the corner,teenybash.Good on you. :Wink:

----------


## Kathy@watten

Just to let everyone know I have a potential lurcher pup for teenybash, he came to me tonight, a bitty skinny but a lovely wee chap with melty brown eyes and think if his owners don't claim him he will be winging his way to the love and happniness that teenybash will bestow upon him!

----------


## teenybash

> Just to let everyone know I have a potential lurcher pup for teenybash, he came to me tonight, a bitty skinny but a lovely wee chap with melty brown eyes and think if his owners don't claim him he will be winging his way to the love and happniness that teenybash will bestow upon him!


 
He certainly will..........I even have his name all sorted..............looking forward so much to meeting him and bringing him Home...............Bless you. :Smile:

----------


## BINBOB

> He certainly will..........I even have his name all sorted..............looking forward so much to meeting him and bringing him Home...............Bless you.


Hope it all works out....bless. :Wink:

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

Glad to hear Zoom has found a good home. I had the pleasure of looking after him for a few days, he really is a lovely dog and totally deserves a loving home.

----------


## teenybash

> Hope it all works out....bless.


I will be collecting the wee man tonight.......can't wait to teach him what a cuddle is.  :Grin:

----------


## Iffy

> I will be collecting the wee man tonight.......can't wait to teach him what a cuddle is.


Good on you Teenybash - I'm sure he'll never want for a cuddle again !!!

Wishing you many happy years with your new addition to the family !  :Grin:

----------


## Liz

> I will be collecting the wee man tonight.......can't wait to teach him what a cuddle is.


Oh that is great news Teenybash. Fair chuffed for you and for the lucky wee puppy who has really landed on his paws.

Looking forward to some photos please. :Grin:

----------


## evelyn

Enjoy your pup, Teenybash. I have his brother and they are very handsome, trainable hounds.  Very cuddly!
I am delighted for you both. 
evelyn

----------


## BINBOB

> I will be collecting the wee man tonight.......can't wait to teach him what a cuddle is.


Can hardly wait to hear all about the wee fella!! :Grin:

----------


## cuddlepop

Thats brilliant news kathy so glad you found a "wee soul" :Grin:  for teenybash.

Teenybash,your just right for this wee fella, now the "healing" begins. :Wink:

----------


## teenybash

Thanks to Zoom and Kathy, brought the ''wee pup'' home................managed to uplaod a pic.

----------


## BINBOB

> Thanks to Zoom and Kathy, brought the ''wee pup'' home................managed to uplaod a pic.


Great news..but where is the pic??? :Wink:

----------

